
Facebook data disappearing: friends list, posts, photos - kartikkumar
https://www.facebook.com/help/community/question/?id=106571446902960
======
kartikkumar
Seems like some major glitch on FB. When I logged in yesterday, my entire
friends list was wiped.

No response to my report submitted through the help center yesterday, except
the standard auto-reply.

Looks like there are quite a few people who have disappearing data and there
seems to be no acknowledgement of the issue on the FB side.

------
captainmuon
I and at least one friend have the bug, too.

It also seems to clear your ban list, which is a major issue for some people.

~~~
kartikkumar
Oh yes didn't even think to check that! Bizarre that there's no official
report about what's going on.

This has persisted for more than a day.

